# Pleasant Hill



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone been out there yet this year? Thinking of taking the wife and the boat out there Sunday for the first trip of the year! Just wondering if the crappie and/or saugeye are biting yet! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

I would say yes to both! Water temps about 47 degrees in the lower end of Pleasant. Crappie bite picking up just about every place around. I would estimate with temps being in the 70's this week the water will be 50 plus very soon. Crappie spawn will be in full force in about 2 weeks or less. Been catching them all day long at Apple Valley. Pleasant usually not too far behind from Apple Valley. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok great thanks....ill post how we did!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't come here!! Drove an hr to find out that I can't launch!!! The lake is completely flooded!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

For lake levels get on mwcd.com .


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I fished below the dam a few weekends ago and didn't catch anything there was a guy using minnows and he was catching some small saugeyes but nothing to write home about, give it till this weekend and the water should be back down long as the rain stays away.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone been there lately? How is the water level and clarity? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Haven't been there as of late I am sure water level is almost back to normal, water clarity isn't prob the greatest after having rain yesterday


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea that is what I thought I am planning in heading there Sunday. Ill just call the lady at the bait and tackle shop in perrysville before I go lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I would think crappie should be biting by now but never know.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I will be there Sunday in a 20ft. Starweld, black and gray. Don't watch me though, I promise I don't know where to find crappies there!


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol I should be there Sunday in a 15 foot bass boat....don't find me either haven't done well there in a while!! Lol maybe the saugeye will bite lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have seen some of those slab crappie they are nice my only problem is haven't been out to catch any myself to scared those big boats will sink my kayak


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Was there Tuesday prefishing for tourney water was up a foot and stained to muddy temp on main lake was 55 deg. Guys were slaying crappies in less than 2 feet of water on minnies. Hope it helps


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're they up in the slow zone or down towards the dam 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

In the coves


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yesterday PM almost across from the boat ramp caught a fair number of crappies throwing Joshy's salt & pepper swim, a small countdown Rapala and a small HJ. All caught fish and ended up keeping 11 nice ones. Just at dark was throwing that new Rouge perfect 10 right up close to the swim beach and ended up with 3 saugeyes in a little over an hour. 2 keepers.

Only running a 14.5' boat so I stay off of that lake on weekends. It's not to bad yet but it will get that way.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Skippy said:


> Yesterday PM almost across from the boat ramp caught a fair number of crappies throwing Joshy's salt & pepper swim, a small countdown Rapala and a small HJ. All caught fish and ended up keeping 11 nice ones. Just at dark was throwing that new Rouge perfect 10 right up close to the swim beach and ended up with 3 saugeyes in a little over an hour. 2 keepers.
> 
> Only running a 14.5' boat so I stay off of that lake on weekends. It's not to bad yet but it will get that way.


I used to bring mine there all the time. In the summer, not many people are as considerate as I am and slow down so I don't wake you out of your boat.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

I was up there yesterday...mostly to try out my brand new boat. I was not really concerned with fishing as I was getting my new boat in the water. 

But I did catch a few crappie, but did not keep any. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Any eyes being caught there? Or anywhere??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Crappie were hungry yesterday....fished from 3 to 7 caught around 60.....kept 22....no huge ones but most were around 10 to 11.....By far the best trip me and dad have had in a few years....also caught a big sheephead....thought I had a huge crappie or saugeye on lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

Bigdaddyz said:


> Crappie were hungry yesterday....fished from 3 to 7 caught around 60.....kept 22....no huge ones but most were around 10 to 11.....By far the best trip me and dad have had in a few years....also caught a big sheephead....thought I had a huge crappie or saugeye on lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Minnows or artificial? I'm heading that way to turkey hunt this weekend and will probably do some fishing in the afternoons.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

A little bit of both....mostly minnows but did pick up a few on twister tails....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Good day out there today caught 22 eyes only 1 keeper lol 2 more that were just under anyone else out there today?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought about going below tha dam today but with it free fishing weekend figured everyone would be down there


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

was out there today bass fishing. caught 5. first time ever on that lake.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Have caught a few bass there over the years but nothing huge....did you fish shallow or deep?? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I got a 5.08 lm at the tourney last week down there. Sorry crappie pic


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

mainly shallow


----------



## davisw4089 (Feb 19, 2013)

I was there on the fifth as well only caught 2 both were shallow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Any word on the eyes on the beach? Have the big ones moved up yet? Have a company fishing tournament there sat hope to score a few keepers!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a great day on the lake but did manage a few fish this beast put up one heck of a fight on my wife's "lucky pink pole" 6.5 lbs









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davisw4089 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice Fish. Its always the pink poles that catch nice fish think i might have to change my setup.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea at the end of the day I only had like 10 feet of line or less on the reel but I refused to switch poles lol I'm not to manly to fish with the pink pole lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Just got home from my first trip to PH for a club tourny. That lake is INSANELY overcrowded...


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

What time did it start getting crowded? How did you do? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Had 4 by 10:30 but nothing but dinks and white bass after that, just couldn't get that 5th one. Finished somewhere around 11th or 12th. Lake was crazy busy by 12, I have no idea why some people would enjoy running 25ft speed boats on an 800 acre lake.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea I never understood that either.....it's a little annoying lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

It def. suck putting up with the skidiots, we fish the tues. nite tourney and get sick of it pretty quick.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone hit it today?? Heading there tomorrow am with my cousins hope to get on get a few fish and back off before it gets to crazy lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone been out this week? Never did make it out this past Sunday messed my back up....taking the old man out for Father's Day this weekend hope to hook into something lol....also happy early Father's Day to all the dads out there....I will be one SOON my wife is due with our first July 7th!!!


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

anybody have any luck on bass from the shore? Never fished this lake before.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's where I'm from, and I had plans to at least fish the spillway down to the covered bridge, I just haven't found time to make the trip...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

